# Golden in Spokane Wa shelter ASAP



## BeauShel

This golden in Spokane has until Tuesday needs rescue ASAP
The shelter is full after the Hauser Puppy Mill mill abuse case and the existing dogs at the shelter need to get out immediately.

Zippy did well but has kennel stress and needs to get out now. He can only be released to rescue as he needs someone who can work with him as he jumps up, trys to escape and is mouthy...these behaviors most likely will go away once he is out of the kennel

Can any rescue take him?..
His impound number is 4030 and impound date is 7/29/10
SCRAPS
2521 North Flora Road
Spokane Valley, WA 99216

Phone: (509) 477-2532
Fax: (509) 477-4745

*Per Karen519 she has contacted Inland Empire Golden Retriever Rescue and I contacted the rescue in Montana in case they might be able to help. *


----------



## Karen519

*Carol*

*Carol

Thanks SO MUCH FOR POSTING him here and emlg. for him!*
I heard from someone named Perrin Kaplan she was asking for an update on him-not sure if she is a rescue, but I sure hope so!!


----------



## BeauShel

Has anyone heard anything on him. I got an email from the rescue in Montana that she is trying to find someone that could take him if she goes to get him. Like everyone else fosters are not available.


----------



## BeauShel

He was rescued per the shelter.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

So glad to hear he was rescued.


----------

